
Robots Aren’t as Smart as You Think - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609223/robots-arent-as-smart-as-you-think/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-02-24&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
WheelsAtLarge
They don't have to be. The automation that came in as part of the industrial
revolution had no smarts but it changed everything. Add just the ability to
make a simple yes/no decision and things will change again by being able to
make decisions at lightning speed. Don't kid yourself, whatever "AI" we have
now will make a large difference 20,50,100 yrs from now.

